# Six in one day.



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Scarlet, Pink, Red, Orchid, Orange and Teal
Bettas aren't cat toys! Bad kitty!

Cat scratch fever, treated tank Salt, Furan-2, Erythromycin, Neoplex, Lifeguard.
(second biggest "hammer" combination you can do with a margin of safety.)

The trouble with sororities is that while they do bring more joy, they bring more sadness.

Sheen is alive, no other girls over one month in my tank.

_Changing filter to JBJ Reaction EF-25 with UV lamp on Friday, $135.00.
The JBJ Reaction series uses a reverse flow pattern putting the first filtering level on the top of the stack then a wide stack-pipe up from the bottom returns out through a UV light assembly. It looks good and is popular enough most retailers are carrying it. Considering a submersible or in-line UV stand-alone costs $50.00 and up, it looks to be a good deal._


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im sorry, Thunder :c


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

~hug~

Sheen is passing today. 
Another blue one with cat-scratch is already dead.

Sheen's in the 'bye bye box' so she doesn't get chewed on.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*The bye bye box...*

I keep a 4-way "breeder" on hand to put girls who are going to pass into so they're still in the tank and surroundings.

One of the few drawbacks with sororities is that you can't always get betta girls, sometimes you just get fish that happen to be betta and will eat anything. If you set up a sorority, make sure you have a 'waiting room' for the girls who are leaving.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

:,c <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------

